# Need a shotgun



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I need a shotgun for shooting geese and duck and i dont want to spend alot of money wat do u guys think i should get. I want a 12 gauge semi-auto.


----------



## duckslayer54665 (Sep 28, 2006)

mossberg or nova or vistit your local pawn shop you can find some pretty good deals.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Mossbergs are very good guns for not alot of money...I dont know if they still make them but the Maverik is a really good gun that comes in 3 1/2 inch 12 gage. I have a Maverik 91 that is able to shoot lead or steel and see that it is no longer made. I payed $220 for it. It has been a really nice pump but I had some problems finding a choke for it. It came with a modified in it and I wanted somthing a bit tighter for shooting geese with it. I finally found an accu mag choke that was made for the gun. I highly recomend getting an auto though due to recoil of a pump and 3 1/2" shells. Best though for geese is a 10 gage but dont know what one would run these days. I got one about 10 years ago for $650. Buying new is always best but look into used guns also. There were some good quality guns at scheels in Bismark the last time I was in that looked to be in good shape. Remember to look a used gun over a lot...other wise you might end up with a gun that does not work the best. Had it happen to a buddy of mine. got a auto loading 12 last year that was clip fed. While it was an intresting looking gun, it vary seldom shot more then one time for him.

Good luck with your gun hunt :beer:


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

10 gauge is about 900 up depending. I suggest a mossberg 835. Great for bird and very commen they run about 300.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

i have an 835 it has worked great. it is a pump not a semi.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

A great pump besides the 835 is the wingmaster 870


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Stoeger*
I believe you can get a new Stoeger for like $500. But I'm not sure.

Stoeger's are now under the parent company of Benelli/Beretta and are an exceptional gun for their price range.

The new Stoeger uses the same tried and true Inertia system as the Benelli SBE's and Super 90's.

You can't beat it. This would be without a doubt, my choice. And they just came out with a new model.

Good luck, tell us what you get.

:sniper:


----------

